# Traxxas 2018 steering servo



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

Has anyone out there had trouble with the Traxxas 2018 servo used on the Traxxas nitro sport?I have broken a tooth off of the gears twice in 2 days.The truck only 2 days old and has had new gears yesterday and are bad already.
thanks
Dennis


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't tell you it's the steering servo.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

2018's are bad about breaking gears. But, if you really want to fix the problem, buy a metal geared servo. Make sure that you have a servo saver on it, regardless.

Economical solution: Hitec HS645MG (high torque) or HS625MG (high-speed)

Neither are fast, but the extra torque from either servo is sufficient for playing around. These sell for around $40.

I use JR8450 and JR8550 servos for steering. Mainly due to reliability, past experience, speed, and torque. If you want something higher-end than those two Hitec's, look at www.hitec.com, www.horizonhobby.com, www.airtronics.net. They all make good servos. For a good race servo, you'll spend $75 -$125, depending on brand. These are just my opinions, I'm sure others will pipe in.


----------



## D.Goodwin (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

The Jr z590 is a good servo for $40.00. It will outlast a Hitec. We mostly run Futaba 9451 digital wich are higher speed but not a bad price at $80.00


----------

